# Fuck MBTI



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Bahburah said:


> I think people get mixed up because they _want_ to be certain types.


Yep, I used to want to be like an ESFP or something..so I'd manipulate the tests Haha..funny how we can fool ourselves..


----------



## Grunfur (Oct 23, 2011)

You don't need to "live by" MBTI like everyone else, thinking their type makes them so special and unique. You can just use it as a way to make life easier, by clumping people into categories to understand them faster and easier. Why is that a bad thing when we do it anyway? We just have a weaker grasp on it. It's very important to assess people and the way they operate. It doesn't mean that you need to be a typist who says "oh I can't hang out with x type", but you know what to expect from people in general and try to approach things in a way they might understand or come to understand one another. Isn't that a good thing? Trying to understand people. I'm sure if we had more people understanding one another we'd have less problems in this world.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

AddictiveMuse said:


> Yep, I used to want to be like an ESFP or something..so I'd manipulate the tests Haha..funny how we can fool ourselves..


Yes it also comes from people not looking at the functions enough. It's so hard to not manipulate some tests because they seem so obvious, and no one likes the truth. 

I swear a new "INTP" joins everyday.

Yet Personality Cafe could just be a big INTP magnet.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Bahburah said:


> Yes it also comes from people not looking at the functions enough. It's so hard to not manipulate some tests because they seem so obvious, and no one likes the truth.
> 
> I swear a new "INTP" joins everyday.
> 
> Yet Personality Cafe could just be a big INTP magnet.


And INFJs and a new ENFP then a few INFPs and the odd ENTP
The tests are flawed most people can relate to the iNtuition questions 
And the extroversion and introversion questions are basic, one being: 'you find it easy to introduce yourself to other people'
Uhm what about factors like anxiety and self esteem? 
Well they're a starting point..


----------



## hanzer (Mar 20, 2014)

The Poll is hilarious! (I currently have no life).


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

AddictiveMuse said:


> And INFJs and a new ENFP then a few INFPs and the odd ENTP
> The tests are flawed most people can relate to the iNtuition questions
> And the extroversion and introversion questions are basic, one being: 'you find it easy to introduce yourself to other people'
> Uhm what about factors like anxiety and self esteem?
> Well they're a starting point..


Few tests ever look for specific functions ether and rather: I or E, S or N, ect.

I think thats what throws most people off as well; looking at just the 4 letters.

It is a good place to start though.


----------



## Annwuzhere (Jul 23, 2013)

Bahburah said:


> Few tests ever look for specific functions ether and rather: I or E, S or N, ect.
> 
> I think thats what throws most people off as well; looking at just the 4 letters.
> 
> It is a good place to start though.


I agree. The only halfway decent test I've found is the keys2cognition test. I find it's more reliable to get other people's opinion, rather than self-diagnose, as people usually have biases about themselves.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

So many people looking for ways to "fit" themselves (and everyone else they know) into nice, neat, little categories, which are easily understood, fixed, and manageable; because far too much in REAL life turns out to be messy, chaotic, and uncertain; and that makes a lot of people nervous. Most of us want a sense of meaning and purpose that extends outward, but not even MBTI can provide us with that. It was originally used during WWII to determine what sorts of wartime jobs unskilled civilians were most suited to doing. 

MBTI is a tool. When used properly, it advances some concepts that are indeed useful towards understanding one's self and others, but it is not a complete picture. There are aspects of us that type cannot fully explain. There are still mysteries about us that type cannot solve alone. That's the reason why we reach out, do research, find others with similar interests, and collaborate. That's the point of a community like this online. It is an extension of people with all sorts of different capabilities coming together to explore something together.

I reject the notion that MBTI is completely without merit. I accept that it has flaws. I try to focus on what it _can_ be used for, not what it cannot. Someone who gets so worked up over MBTI, in my mind, is someone who is probably trying to use it in a way that it wasn't meant to be used.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Annwuzhere said:


> I agree. The only halfway decent test I've found is the keys2cognition test. I find it's more reliable to get other people's opinion, rather than self-diagnose, as people usually have biases about themselves.



So true about other people.

Now only if I knew people that knew MBTI as much as I do... lol

I've thought about showing people type descriptions of other types I've thought I was (INFP, INTJ, ENTP) along with INTP, yet I've never gotten around to it. (or found someone with the attention span)

Yet I've confidentially convinced myself I'm INTP by the way I interact with other people and certain types.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

I have 0 life and I love being obsessed with things.


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

This thread hurts my bran.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Xenograft​;5688018 said:


> This thread hurts my bran.


Here's some more bran for you (there's also aspirin is just in case it was your brain).


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

laterally38 said:


> Maybe I'm a fucking chameleon but it depends on the day, the event, the people around me, and my overall mood.
> 
> Sometimes I'm the wittiest god damn person I've ever met, but sometimes I'm tired and it doesn't show.
> 
> Sometimes I can be the most understanding, empathetic person in the world; other times I'm told I'm a satirical jackass that doesn't understand emotional pain.


Your Manic-Depressive disorder must be shading your true personality.


----------



## laterally38 (Feb 25, 2014)

JoanCrawford said:


> Your Manic-Depressive disorder must be shading your true personality.


You're probably right, miss.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

I think it's definitely helpful for the less common types that tend to be devalued in our society. I struggled a lot, trying to become someone I'm just not and it was honestly exhausting, frustrating, and made me feel hopeless. I thought that I had to be society's ideal personality and once I discovered MBTI, took a few tests and consistently got INFP and then learned more about it and went to forums like this and on reddit, I realized I'm not at all alone and not hopeless. Recognizing this has enabled me to discover who I actually am as opposed to who I thought I had to be and allowed me to utilize my strengths to the fullest potential and also work on things I may be lacking. If you look at your MBTI type as something that describes you and makes you behave in a certain way, you're wrong. It's a tool that helps to characterize people by how they think and act and, when used correctly, allows one to better understand themselves and grow as a person. Some may say it's a pseudo-science but regardless of what it is, I've become far more confident, happy, and motivated in my life that has had direct benefits.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

MBTI personality typing is more about understanding yourself with respect to others, like friends and family, than about reading as many books as you want.

I recommend PersonalityPage.com, and _Do What You Are_​ for start.


----------



## custard (Apr 3, 2014)

I believe I'm quite new to MBTI (only knowing of it for a month). The first I heard of it I've typed myself as : INTP, INFP, INTJ, ENTP and ENFP. 

I then did more research on the functions, and have quite a few teaching me about it. I stop thinking of stereotypes (since those are just silly as humans aren't as one dimensional as a lot have said) and start really thinking about who I am as person. How honest are my feelings? How do I operate and think? And found out I' definitely a Ti user. The rest are still a jumble, as I do get sad easily over a movie, but I react like a robot when real people come to be bearing their feelings. After a lot more of discussing, I'm somewhere between an INTP and an ENTP in way of thinking and reacting. C: But I have high amount of feelings as well, which as I continue to study, is more similar to how Fe works (and if I base it when I was younger before people start teaching me dos and don'ts). It's such a long argument with myself that I'm going to skip it. But yea, so far I'm an ENTP (and I've notice a lot of these threads of confusion and rejection towards MBTI are by those who soon claim as closes to ENTP. Haha. Maybe ENTPs think too much -tho, I love to think)

I'm not quite sure why certain people feel so proud that their types are unique or normal, as the more I learn of MBTI the more I know and realise that there's more people like me and maybe we are a little rare so others tend to mark us differently (I'd feel like an alien without MBTI)
If I'm gonna be proud about being different (I was before MBTI), I guess it made me humble. If I'm gonna be depress about being different (again before MBTI), I guess it made me happier, as I know I'm not the only one who sees things differently than others.

Maybe a little more sincere now that I understand a bit why others can't see what is so clear to me. So it made me less cynical, and a lot more honest towards who I am as a person. I also hate people less as I know, they just think different, it's not that they don't think [sounds a bit rude. D: I'm sorry. But yes, before MBTI, I just assume everyone lack in the thinking department a bit. Haha. and being more an N user made me understand why I react to things differently than my sister whose an S user]


I was actually planning on writing shorter, but than having this bad habit of mine, I type this long. I don't know, how you were thinking, is exactly what I was thinking when typing myself. Haha. But then I see more and more consistencies than inconsistencies, so my interest grew instead when I see that we're all pretty similar (all of us have the same functions, just which one is use more often).
You could say MBTI made me feel more human than the screw-loose robot I always see myself as. C: So yes, I enjoy this, and I guess I have no life [I actually do, but this is a lot more fun than real productive homework]


----------



## Off The Hitch (Nov 9, 2012)

I truly do feel for the OP.

So many pigeons, so many holes.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Typology is a very subjective thing and is something I would not have given any attention to in the past because it's not science, but there was nothing else that really helped me enough with my personal and interpersonal problems. Hence, I've finally caved in after all these years...


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Special snow flake alert,
Tell us something we don't know.


----------



## Girlinthedark (Aug 1, 2013)

How can OP actually fuck MBTI? Its unrealistic.


----------



## Annwuzhere (Jul 23, 2013)

Girlinthedark said:


> How can OP actually fuck MBTI? Its unrealistic.


I lol'd :crazy:


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I...really don't see any sexism in attempts to invalidate a field. Are social sciences female now? 

Is it to do with the fact that most of the fields that would be involved in validating feminist claims would be labeled "soft", being about psychology?


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

yeah screw mbti thinking and feeling are not dichotomies, you can have both at the same time


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I use it to use people.

You gots me.


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

laterally38 said:


> The more I read into this shit, the more I realize I'm like 6 different types frequently.
> 
> Maybe I'm a fucking chameleon but it depends on the day, the event, the people around me, and my overall mood.
> 
> ...





> Internet, internet, internet. Tsk, tsk, tsk. Such a valuable source of knowledge yet also such a misleading one! From my studies of cognitive psychology and particular function theory- these free "easy to understand" websites have completely beaten function theory with a bat and called it a official work of art. Almost every single forum I am in and see everyone is mislead. Which is fine! That doesn’t make you bad person. What does make you on the naughty list though is when you pretend you have indeed read the actual theory…I know you haven’t. >.> It’s okay! You don’t have to, but don’t TEACH what you haven’t LEARNED. I don’t think that is a hard concept?…Maybe my Ti is being a brat about this.  So here it is folks, the 12 most common (that I see) Lies and Myths about function Theory!
> 
> 
> 1) You can change/be multiple MBTI types through out Life!
> ...


I haven't wrote that, but I hope this helps.

Although I'm not sure what to say about the second one, your MBTI type is inborn from my experience because your preferences are inborn but your cognitive functions aren't very developed.

The problem with typing children is that you can mistype them easy since their cognitive functions aren't very developed and act like they are a type which they aren't.


----------



## Knight of Ender (Mar 30, 2014)

All personality tests are theories, so don't start to think that they are 100% accurate. And you don't 'switch personality' for different situations. Some people naturally change moods often, and personality type has nothing to do with that. And I have to say that I would use the test to UNDERSTAND people better, because that does not come naturally to me. I would say that I currently understand a quarter of the MBTI types. I don't see why this makes you so angry. You aren't supposed to take any test THAT seriously.


----------



## All is One (Feb 1, 2014)

Promethea said:


> "I JUST LOCK POCKET PUSSIES"


Hm, may I ask what this means? I'm not a native speaker, maybe therefore I didn't get it oO.



Off The Hitch said:


> So many pigeons, so many holes.


Ok, I didn't get that one, either . Plz explain


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

All is One said:


> Hm, may I ask what this means? I'm not a native speaker, maybe therefore I didn't get it oO.


I honestly have no clue, I was just being sarcastic. lol

(Sry ; P)


----------



## All is One (Feb 1, 2014)

Promethea said:


> I honestly have no clue, I was just being sarcastic. lol
> 
> (Sry ; P)


Lawl, I thought of it being an - to me yet unknown - idiom, so I actually didn't get two things there (the not obvious "second" has been hidden behind the, also not obvious, but appearing-to-be-obvious "first"):

1. It being not an idiom
2. You being sarcastic

The funny thing is, that this case can be perfectly related to the OT's initial "problem":

If you don't get something (after having tried to get it), you still judge it somehow.
But as you didn't get it and still judge, you'll probably MISjudge it. Atleast the chances for MISjudging it are very high.

Then, having misjudged, you can show many different reactions.

Both, the OT and me (in some way ^^) did react.

*a)* I wanted to know and asked.
*b)* The OT wanted to relieve himself and therefore posted this controversial issue/poll/thread.

*a)* So I thought "I JUST LIKE POCKET PUSSIES" would be an idiom and asked for its meaning. But this was a misjudgement as it is no idiom. It being an idiom just would have been, to me, the most plausible reason for not being able to comprehend back then.

*b)* The OT though "Fuck MBTI" as in his oppinion MBTI is bullshit and doesn't work for him as he doesn't see himself generally fitting into a box. But this was a misjudgement as MBTI has never been ment to be used to "put people into boxes". Sure, you can use it (and it gets used!) to create, define and discuss stereotypes, but that is not it's purpose and that's not how it works. People like stereotypes for MBTI-Types because they can create links to their every-day-lives like this, way easier. Stereotypes as devices to aid memory are actually a great thing. Not every ENTJ is "bossy, cruel, unfeeling, (...)" but it's easier to memorize if you think of ENTJ being closer to "bossy, cruel, unfeeling, (...)" than to "calm, peaceful, sensitive, (...)" for some people, which isn't wrong, therefore they create stereotypes. 
MBTI being not-working-bullshit just would have been, to the OT, the most plausible reason for him not being able to make use of it back then.

_To play chess you need to be able to plan your moves some rounds ahead. Many people can pull that off. 
But you can't play chess properly if you thought of your next move being flawless, without it being flawless. _


----------



## laterally38 (Feb 25, 2014)

All is One said:


> Hm, may I ask what this means? I'm not a native speaker, maybe therefore I didn't get it oO.
> 
> Explicit response warning***
> 
> ...


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

laterally38 said:


> All is One said:
> 
> 
> > Hm, may I ask what this means? I'm not a native speaker, maybe therefore I didn't get it oO.
> ...


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

Chained Divinity said:


> I...really don't see any sexism in attempts to invalidate a field. Are social sciences female now?
> 
> Is it to do with the fact that most of the fields that would be involved in validating feminist claims would be labeled "soft", being about psychology?


You don't see it; therefore it doesn't exist, is stupid logic. 

It's not that social sciences are female. It's that social sciences are perceived by SOME academics as similar in quality to feminine traits, and, therefore, they can be invalidated. Soft is related to being a woman in terms of stereotypes. This whole conversation has nothing to do with whether social sciences actually ARE anything. It has to do with the perception of them and the perception of women.


----------



## Off The Hitch (Nov 9, 2012)

All is One said:


> Hm, may I ask what this means? I'm not a native speaker, maybe therefore I didn't get it oO.
> 
> Ok, I didn't get that one, either . Plz explain



By my statement I was referring to how MBTI has a habit of pigeonholing people, then I referred to the people who are obsessed with MBTI as pigeons and the MBTI types as holes. 

If you are looking for the definition of a pigeonhole in this sense,

_to pigeonhole: assign to a particular category, typically an overly restrictive one.
_


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

MBTI is a definite perversion of Jung's original work, but it does still hold merit.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

DJeter said:


> You don't see it; therefore it doesn't exist, is stupid logic.


No. "One possible connotation of one possible definition of a word resembles it, therefore it _does_ exist", is not only stupid logic but actually the kind of batshit insanity I'd expect to see _far_ away from any scientific field. 



> It's not that social sciences are female. It's that social sciences are perceived by SOME academics as similar in quality to feminine traits, and, therefore, they can be invalidated. Soft is related to being a woman in terms of stereotypes. This whole conversation has nothing to do with whether social sciences actually ARE anything. It has to do with the perception of them and the perception of women.


Soft is also related to things not quite as unchanging when you grasp at them, that can appear different to different graspers, whereas hard is pretty damn unyielding. Also soft can mean quiet. Or dimly lit. Or caring in the way a father might be towards his children, as in "having a soft spot". 

Still, I'm 99% certain it's the first thing, since science is big on "_tangible_" evidence.


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

Chained Divinity said:


> No. "One possible connotation of one possible definition of a word resembles it, therefore it _does_ exist", is not only stupid logic but actually the kind of batshit insanity I'd expect to see _far_ away from any scientific field.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're ignorant on this issue. Get over it.


----------



## ClarityOfVision (Mar 3, 2013)

People, please. MBTI can be seen in different lights. It's just a tool to develop yourself, and nothing more than that. Whether or not people use it as more than that, say a lifestyle, is up to them. You say you have more types in you, that's great! But where do you end and where do the masks you wear start?

I do believe that MBTI is something that can be useful to discover and map our skills more efficient. Yeah, in the beginning I had a lot in common with the INFJ type, then I thought I was INFP and I'm now guessing INTJ. Does it matter for who I am? No, I am who I am regardless of my type. BUT, types can help you find skills and things you're good at, this way one (in my view) becomes a more specialized person instead of someone who is divided over a greater spectrum but kinda sucks at all of it.

I'm super-sensitive and got lots of Feeling from my family, but from nature I'm still a Thinker. I accept that Feeling side of me, but am now also aware that logic suits me better. It makes me more comfortable being aware of this, not because I'm an INTJ, but because I'm aware of what I find myself comfortable in.

Don't bash something because you don't understand it, you seem impatient too. If you don't want to invest in it, don't spend energy on it. Life is so simple, but we make it so complicated.


----------



## laterally38 (Feb 25, 2014)

ClarityOfVision said:


> People, please. MBTI can be seen in different lights. It's just a tool to develop yourself, and nothing more than that. Whether or not people use it as more than that, say a lifestyle, is up to them. You say you have more types in you, that's great! But where do you end and where do the masks you wear start?
> 
> I do believe that MBTI is something that can be useful to discover and map our skills more efficient. Yeah, in the beginning I had a lot in common with the INFJ type, then I thought I was INFP and I'm now guessing INTJ. Does it matter for who I am? No, I am who I am regardless of my type. BUT, types can help you find skills and things you're good at, this way one (in my view) becomes a more specialized person instead of someone who is divided over a greater spectrum but kinda sucks at all of it.
> 
> ...



Well hey man, that was nice. I actually do agree with you, and it has helped me understand myself and others on a level that I do not think I could have without MBTI. 

I still think that, like you said, MBTI can be seen in _different lights._ Who knows how you will feel about it 2 years from now or maybe even 2 weeks from now. You're at a certain point in your relationship with it and thus have a very backing response to it. Maybe that will never change, I don't know. I am someone who changes there mind too frequently. Overall, I do not hate MBTI, but I do not appreciate it like I did a couple of weeks ago and for the past couple of years. Everyone keeps telling me that I don't understand MBTI, well maybe you just don't understand where I am coming from.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

laterally38 said:


> The more I read into this shit, the more I realize I'm like 6 different types frequently.
> 
> Maybe I'm a fucking chameleon but it depends on the day, the event, the people around me, and my overall mood.
> 
> ...


I wanted to vote for more than one of these options. Probably like how we can use more cognitive functions than is presented as the preference for each type.


----------

